# Nighthawks or early risers?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I will sometimes see posts with time-stamps between, say, 1:30AM and 4:30AM.

Are any of you who make such posts making them *before* your head hits the pillow, or *after* you get up (but before you leave for whatever)? Or are they the result of doing a little more after your bladder, or a baby, interrupts your sleep?

I'll assume that, for at least some of you, it's an artifact of the multiple time zones that we have in Canada, and that you either got up at a decent hour, or went to bed at a responsible hour, and I'm just seeing something wonky because I'm in eastern Ontario.

But I'm pretty confident that some of those posts ARE made at non-bankers' hours.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I get up at 4am for work right now, but dont usually have time to reply to anything.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

All of the above...up and down all hours lately. Not working so I can do that. When I am working I look in the am then pm bla bla


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am out of bed every morning between 4:00 and 5:00 a.m. I have two cups of black coffee, while reading this forum. I also maintain 12 correspondence chess games with opponents from all over the world.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I get up around 6:30 a.m. here. I go to bed when I go to bed and sometimes not at all. I've worked too many swing shifts and been to too many parties where you don't go to sleep or pass out to know what a reasonable time to go to sleep is. Anytime after 10 in the morning is a decent time to wake up.....then get out of bed an hr or so later. Unfortunately that doesn't happen much.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Both. I'm often up at 1:00-2:00am but rarely sleep past 7:00. I guess I'm officially I'm old. Love my afternoon naps though.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm normally up at 5:00 AM... haven't set an alarm clock in a couple of decades... wish I could sleep in sometime


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have chronic insomnia. I am up until usually 3 am if not later regardless of having to get up for work at 8 am if it's the morning shift. If not, than I start at 12! On my days off I usually sleep in until 12 or 1 in the afternoon. I love sleeping in! Nothing like it on a cold Canadian winter morning! Just looking out at the snow and knowing I am going back to sleep is luxurious. I have to sleep when the urge hits me. 

There is all sorts of stuff on the internet to keep us night hawks amused. I can practice late at night if I want to because I have a headphone plug in on my amp.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I have chronic insomnia. I am up until usually 3 am if not later regardless of having to get up for work at 8 am if it's the morning shift. If not, than I start at 12! On my days off I usually sleep in until 12 or 1 in the afternoon. I love sleeping in! Nothing like it on a cold Canadian winter morning! Just looking out at the snow and knowing I am going back to sleep is luxurious. I have to sleep when the urge hits me.
> 
> There is all sorts of stuff on the internet to keep us night hawks amused. I can practice late at night if I want to because I have a headphone plug in on my amp.


You like snow....you're weird.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> You like snow....you're weird.


So I've been told but that doesn't mean you don't love me, does it? lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Even if I have to be up early, I tend to be up late--as many of my posts will attest
But also keep in mind timezones--we have a number of them across Canada.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll sleep when I'm dead! No rest for the wicked. 8)

Working shift work since '85 has obliterated my internal clock.
I am a nighthawk though and do prefer nightshifts, nobody else complains. 8)

Because my sleep is all over the place, I could be getting up, or going down on days off.
The pot of coffee after band practice tonight doesn't help much either.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Night hawk, always have been. usually up until 1-2am. but waking up before 8 feels like a crime against the laws of nature for me.
I can joke about it now, but in truth when I look back at my life, I actually think its been a career liability.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I haven't gigged going on 2 years and will likely not ever gig again. So my late nights are gone for good. Monday to Friday I go to bed at 11 am and watch news and a home show on HGTV and go to sleep about 12 am. I get up about 7:15 to be out the door with my wife and head to the office. My office will be moving this summer so I won't be able to commute with my wife any more so I'll go back to what I was doing before. Up anywhere between 8 and 8:30 am in the office by around 9:30
On the weekends it varies. Sometimes I get to sleep by 12 am and sometimes I'll get insomnia and be up till 3 or 4 am.
Routine is what keeps my sleep regular but sometimes on the weekend the routine gets disrupted.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As much as I appreciate the general discussion regarding people's activity cycles, my original question was to clarify whether the posts we see with "unusual" timestamps are coming from folks who were up at the crack of dawn and typing away, or typing away well past their bed-time.

With that tidbit, carry on. Still an interesting discussion.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> I am out of bed every morning between 4:00 and 5:00 a.m. I have two cups of black coffee, while reading this forum. I also maintain 12 correspondence chess games with opponents from all over the world.


Via emails with the a real chess board on your table?
I'm really curious about those kind of gaming. I've heard some stories over the years from older people in retirement house that where playing with some people via snail mail for like 50 years!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm retiring in 35 days, 3 hours and 52 minutes. I intend to stay in bed until I'm hungry or nature calls ( I will likely go back to bed if the latter is early enough.) I have stayed up past midnght maybe 2x in the last 3 years. So basically I am neither.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2015)

Ti-Ron said:


> Via emails with the a real chess board on your table?
> I'm really curious about those kind of gaming.


I play chess with my brothers on line. I suck. 
Thankfully, they do too, to a point, so I sometimes win.
I use this correspondence site.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Usually up by 5 as I had to be at work at 6 for a lot of years, can't break the habit yet  Usually in bed and reading by 9 PM though, and asleep not much after 10.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My Dad was the same. He retired at 59 and kept it up until he passed away at 84. Me? I'm too lazy. 



davetcan said:


> Usually up by 5 as I had to be at work at 6 for a lot of years, can't break the habit yet  Usually in bed and reading by 9 PM though, and asleep not much after 10.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ti-Ron said:


> Via emails with the a real chess board on your table?
> I'm really curious about those kind of gaming. I've heard some stories over the years from older people in retirement house that where playing with some people via snail mail for like 50 years!


Well sonny, way back when.....before computers and such some of us used to play chess by phone and visits. Wasn't unusual for a game to go on for months....then when it was over another game would start.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm an earlyish riser. Sleeping in for me is 8:00 AM. I'm up most days around 6:00 AM.

I try to hit the sack by midnight but I'm a bit of an insomniac and often lay in bed listening to audio books or surfing.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I play chess here:

http://www.chess.com/


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> So I've been told but that doesn't mean you don't love me, does it? lol


Weird is good. Giving in to your urges is good too, sometimes. And it's almost 11 pm here right now.....and frigging snowing. I was going to take the '81 out for a spin tomorrow.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Usually in bed by midnight and up at 7. When I was working I had to compress the whole year into approximately 3 months so I'd be eating supper at 10:30 at night and up at 3:30 or 4-can't say I miss that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

WCGill said:


> Usually in bed by midnight and up at 7. When I was working I had to compress the whole year into approximately 3 months so I'd be eating supper at 10:30 at night and up at 3:30 or 4-can't say I miss that.


Pardon me for asking, but what field were you in? For something that short and intense I'm guessing fishing, farming, obviously something with a short season.

Those are long days. I can do a few here and there, but everyday.....

Tough indeed.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

When I was working, even on weekends, it was to bed at 10 and up at 5. Now I'm not working, I've slowly slipped into my more natural rhythm of to bed at 12 to 1 AM and up at 7 or 8 AM. After 9 AM, I feel like I'm just killing a perfectly good day. Mind you, I like to take a couple of hours and a few cups of coffee to wake up before I'm out the door.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

From 1996 to 1999 I was one of the guys you hated to see on your summer trips in B.C. .....I held a stop/slow sign. About half of what I did were 24/7 highway construction jobs doing 12 on, 12 off with up to a couple of hrs travel on either end....6 1/2 days a week. A lot of times you got by on very little sleep. Sunday was usually a day off which was when you caught up on your sleep if you could. A lot of times that was May to Sept. After Sept I worked reforestation nurseries....that's when you caught up on all the missed sleep.
Now days I work 8 to 4:30 with a short drive on either end, mon to fri. Sometimes when I get home I'll rest my eyes for a while until it's time for supper. Today the wife is at work and there's no grand daughters so (stretch) I think (crack) I just might (yawn) go rest my eyes again for a while and wait until the snow melts.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You still have snow?
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Pardon me for asking, but what field were you in? For something that short and intense I'm guessing fishing, farming, obviously something with a short season.
> 
> Those are long days. I can do a few here and there, but everyday.....
> 
> Tough indeed.


I was in a lot of fields actually. I had a custom spraying business and it was imperative to be up early to beat the wind. It's a very short season with the bulk in a 1 month period so full-out was the only option. The last 10 years I just did that, the 10 before I was farming and ranching besides. Never ran out of things to do.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> You still have snow?
> Sorry to hear that.


That's what my kid said as he posted a couple of pictures of his bike in the sun, in the yard at the mill where he works, in Cochrane. It was a little cool riding the 'glide to Princess Auto. It' been sorta snowing all day and there's about 2" of snow on the houses and in the yards.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Can you ride up to Toronto and take me for a spin? I am a very good passenger or so I've been told! My friend has a softtail heritage in teal blue and purple! It's a really nice bike! What color is your '81 and BTW what is your '81?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey mhammer, I operate the electrical grid in Saskatchewan. Its a 24/7 job so I do shift work. If its quite and all is well, I will check here in the middle of the night and post. Sometimes I'll post at 06:00. Thats not because I woke up early, its because I have worked all night and am trying to kill the last half hour before I go to bed.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Can you ride up to Toronto and take me for a spin? I am a very good passenger or so I've been told! My friend has a softtail heritage in teal blue and purple! It's a really nice bike! What color is your '81 and BTW what is your '81?


[video=youtube;ivWtyLYxTak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivWtyLYxTak[/video]
1981 FXS, 2005 Deluxe, 2000 'Glide. Color? As close to being black as they could get blue in '81. This was shot two weeks ago. Today I was going to take it for a spin but there was a bit of snow on the ground. I don't think it will end up a hard tail like the '36/'77 FX. Right now it's becoming a '51/'81 and if I can find the box of parts it will probably be a hand banger. You don't need foot pegs and a p_pad do you? I have a set of '47 saddle bags that came off Uncle Wayne's Knuckle and a few other memory parts that will go on it. Because of my knee I've left the push button on this one. How do you get to To anyway and stay in Canada. Furthest east I've been is Austin Manitoba. Guess I could ride across to To but it might take me a while. Oh yeah, the vid flips about 1/2 way thru 'cause I'm not too sure which way to hold the phone.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/77_zpscsvol5zj.jpg This is the '36/'77 Shovel (black) and the '65/'81 FXRS a few years ago with the 2003 Sporty behind them. They got sold when we bought the house.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I truly am a nighthawk. I am up a way past my bedtime. Heck, I have NO bedtime, I am an adult!

I have a rebellious streak in my personality! I hated to be told to go to bed when living with my parents. 

My husband is always telling me to go to bed. It's my own fault that I am tired during the day! I actually love being a rebel!

[video=youtube;C0npLrD1_Ks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0npLrD1_Ks[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My day off today. It figures that I would be up at 5:30 am. Why though on my only day off?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, the time stamp indicate 3:48 am. It is that time indeed. Listening to all the noises in the house. Hubby snoring like a true Olympian champ. They should have a category in the Olympics for this. He would definitely be a ringer for gold. Son number 2 is right below me and he is just getting into top gear for a true snorathon. Other 2 boys have gone to parties. Said they would text me but haven't. I will text them though just to make sure there okay.

Have practiced trying to get one riff to New Orleans is sinking. I am sick and tired of trying to entertain myself with games on my laptop. Mad ybe I will watch a NatGeo nature program or better yet get something to eat. Ya, a nice toasted golden brown peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a nice cup of tear.

I wish I had my Jessie girl! I could go for a walk just about now. Maybe to the beach and watch the sunrise. 

I am so bored. Maybe a movie on Netflix.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Yes, the time stamp indicate 3:48 am. It is that time indeed. Listening to all the noises in the house. Hubby snoring like a true Olympian champ. They should have a category in the Olympics for this. He would definitely be a ringer for gold. Son number 2 is right below me and he is just getting into top gear for a true snorathon. Other 2 boys have gone to parties. Said they would text me but haven't. I will text them though just to make sure there okay.
> 
> Have practiced trying to get one riff to New Orleans is sinking. I am sick and tired of trying to entertain myself with games on my laptop. Mad ybe I will watch a NatGeo nature program or better yet get something to eat. Ya, a nice toasted golden brown peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a nice cup of tear.
> 
> ...


[video=vimeo;48711442]https://vimeo.com/48711442[/video]
There's your beach.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Early riser. Alarm goes off at 5:30 if I'm not already up, and lately I'm at the gym 15 minutes later. Usually I'm asleep by 10:30 or 11 pm, depending on my day and whether I've had a nap. Naps rock.

A few times a year I may sleep in to 7 or 8 but it's not planned. It's much more common for me to stay up very late and still get up early.

Early rising was set in my character very early in life. My parents didn't allow sleeping in, even on holidays, I also grew up delivering newspapers 6 mornings a week, and fishing often. Life's short enough without spending it in bed.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2015)

there's plenty of time to sleep when you're dead.
I go to bed around 1 am. up at 6 ish (my bladder wakes me up). 
I'll take an hour nap around 11 am prior to getting ready for work.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> there's plenty of time to sleep when you're dead.
> I go to bed around 1 am. up at 6 ish (my bladder wakes me up).
> I'll take an hour nap around 11 am prior to getting ready for work.


I sleep when I drive. It's amazing how wide awake you and your passengers get when you take even a 30 second nap while driving at night. I usually take an hr nap around 11 too. I start work at 8 am and it fills the gap between 10 am coffee and lunch at noon.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I will sleep in until 11 or 12 if given the opportunity on my day off. Lately I have been getting up at 6-6:30 am for the last couple of days in a row regardless of what time I went to bed. Because of sleep deprivation my sleep quality has been compromised. There's some nights where I am so exhausted but I can't turn my brain off. I can't relax enough to even think of having a nap.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love sleeping in. It's one luxury that I refuse to give up. I really wish it were Winter again. I would have no reason to be outside rather than doing what I love best! Shoveling snow. I hate cutting the grass and all the gardening maintenance. It's too hot out and migraines are so much more prevalent during those drastic barometric changes in summer! Winter rocks!y

Ya I know I will get plenty of rest when I am dead(yada,yada, yada) BUT I can be highly productive from 12 am - 6 am and not bat an eye. I love staying up late at night! Insomnia, so what!! I have to go with my own internal rhythms! I am in my own little world, no one asking for anything or to do something. I can do whatever I like with no encumbrances!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So what are the forum nighthawks doing in the wee hours of the morning?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

im up at 3 am for a 5 am start 4 days/wk. the other days i sleep in till about 4:30. try as i might, i cannot sleep more than 5-6 hrs in a row anymore. and if i sit down past 9 pm, I WILL fall asleep in my chair. i am completely unable to stop it. weekends i sleep in this chair as much as i do my bed. my wife is descended from rip van winkle. she routinely sleeps 12-14 hrs on the weekends. i'd be jealous, but there's too many people on the internet waiting for me to tell them they're wrong.....hahahahahaha when i'm up during the small hours, i'm here and a few other forums, as well as the weather channel and my email correspondence to people here and there. oh, and perusing kijiji in case someone decides to sell their westbury deluxe or ibanez 420. when it happens, i want to be ready


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Aside from being here? Not much. Last night I worked on the '81 until it started to rain so I said screw it and went to bed. It's the long week end so it will probably rain until Monday evening.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think, if left to my own internal clock, I would be a nighthawk. When I was young, I never wanted to go to bed and once there, never wanted to wake up. I didn't even play hockey with the two youngest age groups (6/7 and 8/9) because they practiced too early in the morning - started my hockey 'career' at 10 when practice was probably 9AM. I was still like that going to Uni.

But work, the man, responsibilities, schedules, yada yada, screwed all that up for me. By the time I was 30 or so, I didn't need an alarm clock. I was always waking up at 6 or 6:30. I still don't go to bed that early though, 11 or midnight, and sometimes just lay there watching TV or reading for hours after. 

Like Cheezy, I don't think I can sleep for more than 3 or 4 hours anymore. In fact, if I could make it work and still make a living, I'd like to sleep 4 hours from 2AM till 6AM and then sleep 4 hours from 2PM to 6PM every day. I think I would be just hunky-dory with that sleep sched. But at this point in my life, I just can't work that one out. Ahhhhh, we gotta have something to do for retirement - and that's my goal! No schedule, no requirements, no plans (except the ones I want).


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I think that we are all born with a different circadian rhythm. It is more or less genetic. Not a case of right or wrong, better or worse, just different. My favorite time of day has always been dawn. And I treasure the couple of hours before dawn. Precious time to read, and reflect, and think for me.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Went to bed at a decent time, 1:00 am but found myself up at 5 am. Almost but not quite a half decent sleep!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Went to bed at a decent time, 1:00 am but found myself up at 5 am. Almost but not quite a half decent sleep!


I went down at 11:30, up at 5:15. That's a very good sleep for me.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> As much as I appreciate the general discussion regarding people's activity cycles, my original question was to clarify whether the posts we see with "unusual" timestamps are coming from folks who were up at the crack of dawn and typing away, or typing away well past their bed-time.
> 
> With that tidbit, carry on. Still an interesting discussion.


Tonight I am up a way past a normal bedtime! It's 3:36 am! I just can't sleep! To much ricocheting around my brain right now! I can't turn it off! It didn't help that I slept almost 14 hours though. Went to bed at 12 and woke up today(Saturday afternoon) at 1:45 pm. My day off! What a great sleep~~ I rarely ever sleep that long!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats! An accomplishment of sorts.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Congrats! An accomplishment of sorts.


This post is time stamped at 7:23 am. Now is that your time or my time. It's now 10 am here.
And there's nothing like a sick grand child or two to rob you of sleep.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm retired. So I never really get up before 8:30 a.m. Sometimes 10:30 if I have nothing going on. To bed any where from 10:30 to 1:00. Or basically whenever I feel like. I consider myself an afternoon person.

Time stamps. I think the time stamps are Eastern Time. I'm Mountain Time. If I post at 12:30 am, it may show as 2:30


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Vancouver is 3 hours behind EST! If it was 7:23 am it's 4:23 am here!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> This post is time stamped at 7:23 am. Now is that your time or my time. It's now 10 am here.
> And there's nothing like a sick grand child or two to rob you of sleep.


No idea how the timestamping works, but at 7:23 my time I was in bed and wondering if I should get up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I rarely stay up late unless I'm coming home from a gig, but I most often get up through the night to pee and sometimes then I'll surf a bit. I'm often awake by 4:30, give or take a bit, and almost always out of bed at 5:30. I'm not usually online until 7-ish. Posting at any of these times is possible but I've never tracked my online behaviour or habits. 

Damn internet.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Vancouver is 3 hours behind EST! If it was 7:23 am it's 4:23 am here!


Say what? Noon in Van is about 3 pm or so there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> No idea how the timestamping works, but at 7:23 my time I was in bed and wondering if I should get up.


Bottom left, sort of, says when it was posted. I figure it's my time.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Do I see a Love Connection happening here? Don't do it! Somebody gets murdered, and then you go to jail.

I saw it on "Dateline" on TV. Here's how it happens...
You start to chat on a forum, and meet someone who makes you realize what a miserable life you lead. So you have sex and decide you have to murder your spouse with a hammer, and drop their body in a snow filled ditch. But they catch you and the jury says "Guilty". You end up in jail.

That's what happens if you join a forum. Either that, or I watch "Dateline" too much.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

skilsaw said:


> Do I see a Love Connection happening here? Don't do it! Somebody gets murdered, and then you go to jail.
> 
> I saw it on "Dateline" on TV. Here's how it happens...
> You start to chat on a forum, and meet someone who makes you realize what a miserable life you lead. So you have sex and decide you have to murder your spouse with a hammer, and drop their body in a snow filled ditch. But they catch you and the jury says "Guilty". You end up in jail.
> ...


Nope, you just walk out the door and later the house blows up and you collect the insurance.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

skilsaw said:


> Do I see a Love Connection happening here? Don't do it! Somebody gets murdered, and then you go to jail.
> 
> I saw it on "Dateline" on TV. Here's how it happens...
> You start to chat on a forum, and meet someone who makes you realize what a miserable life you lead. So you have sex and decide you have to murder your spouse with a hammer, and drop their body in a snow filled ditch. But they catch you and the jury says "Guilty". You end up in jail.
> ...


Holy shite man! You have quite the imagination!! LMAO!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2015)

If you see Jessica Fletcher, RUN!
A murder always happens when she's around.


----------

